
Dow plummets 600 points after Trump orders US manufacturers to leave China - remarkEon
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/23/us-stocks-wall-street-monitors-speech-from-fed-chair-jerome-powell.html
======
groundlogic
Point of order: Does the US president have authority to "order" US companies
to move out of China?

(My instincts scream: no. At least not by tweeting...)

~~~
metalliqaz
No he doesn't. It would require the law to change and he doesn't have that
power. However he keeps increasing tariffs far enough I guess it's the same
thing.

~~~
joezydeco
This seems like the most likely plan, since that's the only lever Trump can
operate.

He could declare a 10,000% tariff on iPhones if he wanted.

------
kwoff
"plummet": Closed 25,628.90 -623.34 -2.37%

According to
[http://www.dogsofthedow.com/histogram-m.htm](http://www.dogsofthedow.com/histogram-m.htm)
"95% of the time the Dow has a daily change between ±2.1%; and 99% of the time
the Dow has a daily change between ±3.2%."

------
fzeroracer
All of the indicators are flashing bright red for an incoming recession and
furthering this pointless one-upmanship will just further speed things along.
He's already increasing the tariffs even further and eventually things are
gonna crash.

~~~
DollarGuru
That is his game plan. Trade deficit complaints are all a ruse to constraint
markets leading to resession and crash. Then his wealthy cronies can buy up
stocks at a huge discount before the next president comes along and fixes
everything.

~~~
toomuchtodo
He won’t be re-elected if we have a recession. Note how he called the Fed
chairman the enemy today for not lowering the discount window rate 100 basis
points.

~~~
perl4ever
It's an interesting question whether there is any chance he could be re-
elected.

The site fivethirtyeight.com has a page that shows approval polling of
presidents since Truman overlaid with Trump. The only President significantly
more unpopular than Trump at this point in their Presidency was Carter. The
only Presidents who were roughly _as_ unpopular at this point, were Obama and
Reagan, oddly enough, both of whom of course were re-elected.

But I think those facts fail to capture what is unique about Trump's polling.
_Every_ President since Truman, excepting Trump, has had high points where
they had well over 50% approval. Trump's polling is uniquely nearly flat since
the beginning of his presidency. He's currently about 42% approve, 54%
disapprove, and it's getting worse, but this is actually not the worst rating
he's had - late 2017 was worse. In other words, there seems to be no trend.

------
bediger4000
The grammar and style of Trump's tweet puts me in mind of some Usenet folks,
like maybe John Grubor (google "John Grubor medpot" to get a flavor). What's
going on here?

~~~
basementcat
Considering his popular support, his style of communication is likely very
similar to those of his constituents (a large segment of the electorate).

